# Terrordar / [ALTE GARDE] / Seniorengilde :D



## Zeroblues (23. Oktober 2006)

Wir die "Alte Garde" geht die Sache etwas gemütlich an. Das heißt bei uns muss keiner sein RL nach dem Gildenzeitplan richten. Klar wollen wir auch Instanzen besuchen, aber nicht mit dem Stress den es manchmal bei 12 Jährigen Halbstarken gibt die den ganzen Tag Zeit zum zocken haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem gibt es ja auch noch PVP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich spielen wir auf Seite der Allianz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wert gelegt wird vor allem auf das:
-Der Gildenchat ist nicht nur dazu da um zu fragen wer einen durch Instanzen zieht. Private Gespräche erwünscht. ^^ Schließlich kann man in WOW auch nette Leute kennen lernen. Jedenfalls bei uns. ^^

- Die Chemie muss stimmen und es muss Spass machen! Das was viele in WOW vergessen: Es ist nur ein Spiel. Bei dem man super in eine Welt eintauschen kann, zugegeben, aber das sollte man nicht mit dem richtigen Leben verwechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Wir helfen und gegenseitig. Aber das sollte selbstverständlich sein. Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.

- Die Gilde wird keine große Megagilde mit 200 Mitgliedern. Wir sind klein und fein. Dafür kennt sich aber auch jeder.

[Alte Garde] - betreutes Spielen für Zocker ab 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder auch jünger wenn die Einstellung stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

Aaaah.... also ich muss schon sagen.... würden wir auf dem gleichen Realm spielen, würde ich mich sofort bewerben, auch wenn ich noch nicht so ganz in euer Altersprofil passe....


----------



## Zeroblues (24. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Aaaah.... also ich muss schon sagen.... würden wir auf dem gleichen Realm spielen, würde ich mich sofort bewerben, auch wenn ich noch nicht so ganz in euer Altersprofil passe....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben auch schon viel positives Echo gehabt auf die Idee eine Gilde Ü30 zu machen (es sind ja auch ein paar dabei die um die 24-25 sind). Viele schreiben uns nur um zu sagen das sie auch so 'alte Säcke sind' und uns auf jeden Fall unterstützen in Raids usw. auch wenn Sie nicht aus Ihrer Gilde wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das freut uns sehr!


----------



## Tyramon (30. Oktober 2006)

Feine Sache nur leider der falsche Server, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Ich halte das für eine sehr gut Idee. Bin aber auch schon jenseits der 40. Mal sehen vielleicht transferiere ich meine Chars nach Terrordar  ;-) . Meine Chars sind alle auf Anub´Arak. Vielleicht greife ich die Idee mal auf und rufe eine Ü30 Gilde ins Leben.

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und Spaß.


----------



## Zeroblues (31. Oktober 2006)

Tyramon schrieb:


> Feine Sache nur leider der falsche Server, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Ich halte das für eine sehr gut Idee. Bin aber auch schon jenseits der 40. Mal sehen vielleicht transferiere ich meine Chars nach Terrordar  ;-) . Meine Chars sind alle auf Anub´Arak. Vielleicht greife ich die Idee mal auf und rufe eine Ü30 Gilde ins Leben.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und Spaß.




Also natürlich wärst Du hier sehr willkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn Du Dich entschließt Dich selbständig zu machen, dann wünsch Ich Dir auch viel Erfolg. Wir haben im Moment viel Spass weil alle merken das es besser klappt wenn man so in einem Alter ist... wobei das auch relativ ist. Also von einzelnen 25ern bis zum Alter von 49 ist ja alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShíntaNRW (17. November 2007)

Huhu....

Wollt mal fragen ob dieser Threat noch aktuell iss.... und auf welchem Server ihr seid...
Weil suche ne gilde wo der Fun im Vordergrund steht... Da ich für WoW nicht 100% meiner Freizeit opfern will aber trotzdem in ner Gilde sein will habsch gedacht ich frag mal ob´s euch noch gibt.... 

Mfg Shinta


----------

